# VHF Radio Buying Advise Needed



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I need a new VHF radio for my new Starweld 20 that will be used mostly on Lake Erie. I'm looking for built in GPS with modern emergency notification features that are easy to use. What are reliable brands/models? Thanks.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Standard Horizon or I Com


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ohiojmj said:


> I need a new VHF radio for my new Starweld 20 that will be used mostly on Lake Erie. I'm looking for built in GPS with modern emergency notification features that are easy to use. What are reliable brands/models? Thanks.


I have a Standard Horizon bought from West Marine


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree Standard Horizon or iCom


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Built in GPS with DSC is my reason for upgrading on new boat. Want simple emergency push button available. This model seems to do the trick unless I'm missing something, but I'm no electronic gadget guru.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MJHSLV3/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

STANDARD HORIZON GX1400GB Black 25W VHF/GPS Eclipse Series


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

If I mount vhf with internal GPS antenna under the dash on my aluminum walkthrough Starweld 20, should I need a external GPS puck for it to work? Thanks.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

ohiojmj said:


> If I mount vhf with internal GPS antenna under the dash on my aluminum walkthrough Starweld 20, should I need a external GPS puck for it to work? Thanks.


GPS technology is pretty good now days. But only way to tell is to put it there (even temporary) and see if it works. i have on standard horizon on my Erie boat and it uses the internal gps receiver but that one is mounted to the side of the helm station yet under the hardtop.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm leaning toward an icom with small Puck to mount on dash board but would rather have it inside the unit (one less thing to mount) 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

on my 18' small water boat, the vhf is mounted on top of dash and is under the windshield. it is an Alumacraft Trophy w/ walkthrough windshield. i think this is similar to your Starweld in configuration.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

ohiojmj, that unit should work fine mounted anywhere in your boat. That's a real nice unit!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

PatSea said:


> ohiojmj, that unit should work fine mounted anywhere in your boat. That's a real nice unit!


The icom or standard horizon? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

ohiojmj, I was referring to your question about needing an external GPS Puck. You shouldn't need one. Both iCom and Standard Horizon build quality radios.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

spend $$ on a good antenna. plenty of posts on ogf about this


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Good to hear I don't need a Puck. I'll check out a good Shakespeare antenna. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the Shakespeare 5225 xt is a great 8' antenna. I went a step farther and got a 5399 9.6' that works great. make sure and get a good ss mount.

I think a gps works on line of sight. it has to see some part of the sky and a satellite for it to work. I know if somebody covers my antenna for my depth finder/gps I lose my gps. so I would say it wouldnt work under the dash. 

and just fyi you need to register your new radio with boatus before all your info goes to the cg.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks, I've now got my shopping list. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had good experiences with both icom and standard horizon, wired to chartplotter for gps signal, no need for radio with internal gps.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I purchased a standard horizon 1850G with built in gps and the 5225xt antenna. I'll report my review when I test it out on the lake. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Excellent choice. Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

PatSea said:


> Excellent choice. Thanks for reporting back.


Anyone tell me what a Standard Horizon DSC+ GX1150 with GPS and a 8ft antena is worth. Bought a new (last years boat) and really dont think I will use..Thanks in advance DD


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Anyone tell me what a Standard Horizon DSC+ GX1150 with GPS and a 8ft antena is worth. Bought a new (last years boat) and really dont think I will use..Thanks in advance DD


try checking on ebay and see what there selling for. then knock a few dollars off for ogf members. about 75.00 used on ebay but I don't know if that was with built in gps. I don't think they even make that model anymore. I checked on amazon and ebay.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> try checking on ebay and see what there selling for. then knock a few dollars off for ogf members. about 75.00 used on ebay but I don't know if that was with built in gps. I don't think they even make that model anymore. I checked on amazon and ebay.


Thanks Sherm


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Check for gps input to the radio that way you can connect your gps from your fish finder or free standing gps to the radio. This alows the radio to broadcast your coordinates to the coast guard in cast of an emergency.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Anyone tell me what a Standard Horizon DSC+ GX1150 with GPS and a 8ft antena is worth. Bought a new (last years boat) and really dont think I will use..Thanks in advance DD


About $200 for new with built in gps, $75 for basic shakespeare antenna so maybe $150 for a few years old, give or take. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

When installing a boat radio make sure you use gold plated fittings and rosin solder.When I installed my 2-way radio and new antenna I lived in Garfield Hts.at the time.I put up the antenna and called a radio check for the hell of it.As I put the mic in the holder I got a response from a guy perch fishing 3 miles north of the crib.I was about 11 miles from the shore and he was out about 6 miles,the better antenna I think made the difference.Two days later coming out of 72nd I called for a radio check nothing,called again and nothing.I double checked power hook up and antenna hook up they were o.k..The third time I called for a radio check the Detroit River Coast Guard Station answered back.It pays not to skimp on a boat radio ,it may save your life one day.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> When installing a boat radio make sure you use gold plated fittings and rosin solder.When I installed my 2-way radio and new antenna I lived in Garfield Hts.at the time.I put up the antenna and called a radio check for the hell of it.As I put the mic in the holder I got a response from a guy perch fishing 3 miles north of the crib.I was about 11 miles from the shore and he was out about 6 miles,the better antenna I think made the difference.Two days later coming out of 72nd I called for a radio check nothing,called again and nothing.I double checked power hook up and antenna hook up they were o.k..The third time I called for a radio check the Detroit River Coast Guard Station answered back.It pays not to skimp on a boat radio ,it may save your life one day.


what fittings are you soldering? there was none in any of my installs.

the only part to install is if the connector head from the antenna wire that screws into the radio. Typically comes loose. This is so you can do easier wire pulls with a wire size hole instead of the connector hole of about 1/2". that part just screwed back together over the coaxial antenna wire - with proper adjustment for shielding and such. no solder there either.

electrical (power) would have no bearing on radio range. it is either within the 12v parameters and powers on or is too high (blow fuse or cooks it) or too low (will not power up).

vhf radio can bounce depending on atmospheric conditions. typically they are considered a line-of-sight device with a little bit of stray signal otherwise.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can get a icom with gps off ebay for around 200.00. then invest in a good antenna like the shakespeare 5225 xt. 128.00 on ebay. the antenna is just as important if not more so than the radio. then invest in a ss ratchet mount.

there is also some new removable antennas on the market now that you might be interested in. but i dont have a clue as to the quality.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was putting the new antenna in my boat the man who sold it to me said to leave a minimum of 6ft. of cable.The person before me actually left all 25' of wire when installed.He said that all that wire was not needed.So I had to cut and reinstall the end on.He tried to up sell me on a military grade wire for $9.00 a foot.This was about 10-12 years ago,the radio works like new.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

snagless-1 said:


> I was putting the new antenna in my boat the man who sold it to me said to leave a minimum of 6ft. of cable.The person before me actually left all 25' of wire when installed.He said that all that wire was not needed.So I had to cut and reinstall the end on.He tried to up sell me on a military grade wire for $9.00 a foot.This was about 10-12 years ago,the radio works like new.


turns out we are talking of the same connector... my installation manual never mentioned this process. i did the non-solder installation. will have to check my connectors and see if that was even an option.






learned something new today... thanks!


----------



## PBsQuest (May 26, 2013)

I just bought a new Standard Horizon GX1800G for $199 from the GPS Store. Built in GPS. I just installed it Saturday. Seems to work just fine. I replaced a vintage ICOM that came with the boat when we bought it 3 years ago. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I have done both solder and no solder and both worked fine, I do find the Gold connector to be easy and less hassle. My antenna is mounted on the hard top of my Baha Cruiser cat I cut the antenna wire 8" from the antenna put a gold connector on it. I have a male x male deck connector SO-239 through my hard top on the underside my cable from my radio is connected. To remove my antenna all I do is unscrew my connector twist the antenna from the 4187HD mount and store for the winter. I have a dock next to Midway Marine there is a metal building and trailers on the north side of me, I got a radio check from a guy fishing by West Sister 12-14 miles away and answered him we both had great reception. I said all that to say this proper install is key to perfect performance.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

PBsQuest said:


> I just bought a new Standard Horizon GX1800G for $199 from the GPS Store. Built in GPS. I just installed it Saturday. Seems to work just fine. I replaced a vintage ICOM that came with the boat when we bought it 3 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


that radio will serve you well. even with a cheap antenna like i use to use. but if you upgrade like i did you'll notice you can talk much farther and the sound in much cleaner. the shakespeare 5225 xt is a great 8' antenna. i went with a 9'6" shakespeare 5399. it was night and day better than the old cheap one i had. at the time i was using a 139.00 radio. now i have the icom m324g with built in gps.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

sherm a 9'6" antenna on my hardtop would make my antenna 20' + - above the water lol but higher is better. PB as sherm said that will serve you well all the newer ones are good with gps and DSC distress signal.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nauti cat said:


> I have done both solder and no solder and both worked fine, I do find the Gold connector to be easy and less hassle. My antenna is mounted on the hard top of my Baha Cruiser cat I cut the antenna wire 8" from the antenna put a gold connector on it. I have a male x male deck connector SO-239 through my hard top on the underside my cable from my radio is connected. To remove my antenna all I do is unscrew my connector twist the antenna from the 4187HD mount and store for the winter. I have a dock next to Midway Marine there is a metal building and trailers on the north side of me, I got a radio check from a guy fishing by West Sister 12-14 miles away and answered him we both had great reception. I said all that to say this proper install is key to perfect performance.



nice... i just snaked the cables and put my twin antennas on the ratchet mounts and put them down for end of season storage.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nauti cat said:


> sherm a 9'6" antenna on my hardtop would make my antenna 20' + - above the water lol but higher is better. PB as sherm said that will serve you well all the newer ones are good with gps and DSC distress signal.


higher the antenna the better. vhf is still considered line of sight...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was a little afraid at first going with the 9'6" antenna without a brace. but its worked out great so far. i did bust a tip on mine when we forgot to put it down running from conny to geneva. we went under a overpass that was a little low. it splintered the tip but we were still able to use it for the remainder of our trip.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

ohiojmj said:


> If I mount vhf with internal GPS antenna under the dash on my aluminum walkthrough Starweld 20, should I need a external GPS puck for it to work? Thanks.


I would check with Manufacturer.


----------

